# Adding Neon Tetras



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I have four surviving Neon Tetras in my community tank. I would really like to increase their number slightly. Can I just add some or would the original ones harrass the new ones?


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never heard of older ones harassing newer/ youger ones. In my experience you can add more. They are schooling fish, therefore they should get along fine


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have never had any problems adding new ones, actually they seem to welcome them. I think the bigger the school the happier they are


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm hoping that they would be happier. The four were bought at the same time but two of them always seem to be chasing the two other ones into hiding. That's why I would like to get more.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I would think adding more would take the focus of the 2 , I've notice when you just have a few of any of the smaller tetra's,they tend to act like that. Atleast 6 of them seems to keep them more togather as a school.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Add them, it will be fine. I just did this in my brother's tank, added the orange light ones and they're all chilling together, trying to ignore the danios.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How big is your tank? if it's bigger than 10 gallons, add more.


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I guess I know where I will be going tomorrow...! Hopefully IP has some that are about the same size. 
I have a 29 with 9 Rasboras, 1 Honey Gourami, 2 Octocinclus, 4 Neons and an abundance of Malaysian Trumpet Snails.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You got room then. I'd shoot for at least 8 more. It'll make them more comfortable.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

8 more would definitely make them more comfortable and happy


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! I didn't think I would have room for so many more. I always thought of being at my stocking limit.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

8 to 10 is considered an average school size for Neons. Of course in the wild they are in huge schools. You should not have any aggression. It is common in smaller numbers for Tetras to chase each other. This will likely stop when you add more.


----------



## Jhon Cina (Sep 29, 2010)

No they will not, they are safe, oh sorry you say babies, how big are they ? the adults are fine but if the babies are to small they could be in danger.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

i have some cardinal tetras schooling with some neons...and i added them in increments few at a time...been a few months..and they are doing great


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I wish I could have neons, my smaller fish dissapear on a regular occurance.


----------

